# Panther Chamleons



## Reptile man (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anybody keep these?

I've been looking for an advanced reptile since I've been keeping other types so long.

I heard they are pretty easy as long as their tened to on a daily basis.


----------



## Orin (Sep 17, 2005)

I picked up 4 babies on July 1st and they have grown a ton and seem to be doing very well so far. It's neat they grow incredibly fast like mantids rather than slowly like many lizards. I keep them seperate and feed a mix of crickets and roaches and dust the food a few times a week with vitamin/calcium. I probably haven't skipped a single day of feeding.


----------



## Reptile man (Sep 17, 2005)

Where'd you get them, and how much did they cost


----------



## Orin (Sep 18, 2005)

> Where'd you get them, and how much did they cost


Babies of the Nosy Be blues normally cost $150 and newer geographical color varieties $250 in the US. They're easy to find for sale on the net. I got mine from Tackitts.


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2005)

Although slightly pricey, www.screameleons.com have some absolutley beatiful specimens.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 20, 2005)

We've been keeping chameleons over a decade....


----------



## Reptile man (Sep 21, 2005)

is it ok to use misters or foggers in a Cham cage, if so which ones are best


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

www.chameleoninfo.com

www.chameleonnews.com

www.adcham.com

www.chameleonjournals.com


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------

